# Hey talk to me about arrows



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

out of the 3, i say fmj's. i do not have good expiriences with carbon express.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

anything but carbon express :smile:

sorry, I dont like my arrows made in Korea...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh yeah. That too^


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

dont forget about the new carbon injection.. they look nice. I wish that easton still made the epic though


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> anything but carbon express :smile:
> 
> sorry, I dont like my arrows made in *Korea*...


Nor do l. Ive had problems with every kind of arrow I owned but Eastons
Are you looking for a hunting arrow or somthing for Target/3D?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> dont forget about the new carbon injection.. they look nice. I wish that easton still made the epic though


 Yes they do but they're also $160 for bare shafts. And you can only use Deep Six components and broadheads.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

holy crap, I still want em! cause im gonna shoot the killzone anyways.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

the fmj's are heavy but do carry some benefits over the other shafts. i don't like cx just from my run ins with them, dont matter where they are made they are either good or bad, imo....

what you looking at spending?


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

i used to shoot FMJs and never had a problem except they bend really easy. i might be switchin to CX blue streaks this year or back to easton FMJs


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> dont forget about the new carbon injection.. they look nice. I wish that easton still made the epic though


Buy a bunch right now while there on sale cause people are getting new stock of eastons. Thats what I did with the st axis.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Buy a bunch right now while there on sale cause people are getting new stock of eastons. Thats what I did with the st axis.


I probably will!


----------



## HardWood (Nov 21, 2011)

lets just say gold tip devastator's don't hold up well against my fence...lol, but their cheap


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

N7709K said:


> the fmj's are heavy but do carry some benefits over the other shafts. i don't like cx just from my run ins with them, dont matter where they are made they are either good or bad, imo....
> 
> what you looking at spending?


I'm looking for a 440-480 grain arrow. And I'd rather not spend over $120 for bare shafts.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

OHMathewsKid15 said:


> Nor do l. Ive had problems with every kind of arrow I owned but Eastons
> Are you looking for a hunting arrow or somthing for Target/3D?


 Hunting arrows


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

Maxima Hunters


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hunting arrows


For a hard hitting hunting arrow id have to go with the FMJ's, cut to 28 inches and with a normal HIT insert theyll probly be about 470 grains


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

Carbon Express Mayhem Hunters. Best hunting shaft EVER. NEVER had a problem with them


----------



## lakeboy1971 (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree with Z7XtremeBoy, the Mayhem Hunters worked great for me last year!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i'd get the axis st or the fmj's.. axis will be 440gr fmj's will be 480gr's... blazers or 3" vanes


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Blazers. And with 64lbs and a 29" arrow I'm guessing I need a 340 spine, right?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh and a 100 grain point


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Might look at the Mayhem hunters too


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll let you know how the injexion do, just got a doz... Fletching a half doz tonight and gonna see how they do


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Blazers. And with 64lbs and a 29" arrow I'm guessing I need a 340 spine, right?


With that setup id try to find a 300 spine if U don't wanna go crazy broadhead tuning


----------



## jcrayford2001 (Nov 13, 2002)

My bow is in my sig.... 29" FMJ with 100 gr BH weighs in at 475 (340 spine)

I shoot both Trophy Ridge Steelheads and Whitetail Specials for BH's and do not have any issues at all with BH tuning (but then again both are a mech style BH)

I'm going to make a serious change on the vanes (currently shooting 2" Zeon Fusions) but I expect my change to control any BH I spin on, mech or fixed (but only time will tell)

The FMJ's are tough, heavy and penetrate like crazy!!! Best thing about them though? I don't pull my shoulder out of it's socket trying to get them back out of the target - ANY target! Because of the aluminum outer shell, they pull out with ease and lots of times, only require 2 fingers to extract from foam. My previous carbons (and other brands I've tried) pretty much glued themselves into targets. I almost injured myself pulling arrows....

I agree that they will bend if you miss; the key is not to miss..... LOL

Good luck in your decision.

J.


----------



## RampageXT1 (Dec 26, 2011)

I used to shoot CX Maxima Hunters. I switched over to the GT XT Hunters. For the money, I think they are just as strong and fly just as straight. Won't go back to the CX until they go down in price. So I guess I won't be going back to them.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Axis sts. Great shooting arrows I love mine.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

gold tip kenetics is where its at for a hunting arrow.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'd say the FMJ's.
for hunting u cant beat them, I've been shooting easton axis arrows ever since I started bowhunting which was 6 years ago, I shot the axis n-fused and then 2 seasons ago I went to the FMJ's and they are a regular axis but with more punch. I went 2 them cause I wanted to b above 400 grains and I am at 420 grains now w/ a 26.5" arrow. definitely have some good penetration.


----------

